# How to Clean a white Gshock watch??



## kieron121 (Nov 8, 2006)

ok i bought one of those bape watches its really nice and everything....but now its changing colour from sweat and messing around i guess. but i want it to look newish again....is there a way to clean white bands and stuff..? i didnt think there was but i thought id ask n e way.
thanks


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont have a white watch, but some grey and yellow, i thought about trying something like Oxy Clean when the need arised.

Start with the mild stuff then work your way up: Dish soap, Oxy Clean, Dish washing machine soap, Goo-gone, WD-40, ......


----------



## CriX (Nov 5, 2006)

:rodekaart WD-40 would be a no-no, wouldn't it? I thought I read that petroleum based substances cause resin rot. I'd also be weary of using Goo-Gone.

I'd say definately see what can be done with soap and water first. My buddy tells me he actually showers with his G on so that it frequently gets a little wash to help it stay clean. :-D It's a good idea actually!


----------



## Batman (Sep 21, 2006)

Soap and water...I clean my watches with that and works fine;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I have used a bleach solution (spelling?, hypochlorite solution) to get rid of some red coloring on a G-Cool in the far past which worked well. Bleach is pretty agressive, so actually I don't recommend it really.

I think white G-Shock's will adapt new colors eventually. I think it gives the charactr. Look at my "new" Mudman. I's more or less yellowish. A pitty summer is over. A nice watch to flash with over the Flushing Boulevard...










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## kieron121 (Nov 8, 2006)

well i cant really tell how yellow it is, but thats the kinda white i want to clean....i want it to look newish at least... but its jus changing colour, and i shower with my watches n stuff, so i guess soap dont work... ill put it in some warm water and a lil bit of washing up liquid... lol
gota keep trying...i was saving bleach as a last resort! lol


----------



## greg_9 (Sep 15, 2006)

I use this product called Oxo Brite (http://www.ecos.com/NEWSITE/pages/products/oxo.html) as an alternative to bleach to clean laundry, dishes, sinks, almost anything. The product says don't use on wool, silk and leather.

The product boasts that it is eco-friendly. I get it at Trader Joe's, an alternative supermarket in southern california (and maybe other places).

It works well on everything I've used it on. I can't imagine it would harm resin or plastic. A previous poster mentioned a similar product, Oxy Clean or something.


----------



## kieron121 (Nov 8, 2006)

well i used the oxy clean, didnt really make an improvement..and i live in the uk so i think it will b hard to find that product..
any other suggestions!?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Any other chemists out there? Back me up here Sjors.

I think the Oxy products you mention are a bleach alternative (probably sodium perborate or a borax type chemical), which are usually less aggressive (to use Sjors terminology) than regular bleach. You could certainly try using very diluted bleach solutions, and gradually make them stronger if you see no improvement. Bleach can be harsh though.

DO NOT use any petroleum based products, like Goo-gone!!! They will eat any plastic or resin or otherwise petroleum products, like resins. Like dissolves like, and since resins are organic based, the organic or petroleum based products will dissolve them. :rodekaart

Neil
BS in Chemistry
Chemistry teacher


----------



## August6 (Aug 18, 2006)

That keeps me from buying those breath-taking white models:-D


----------



## harddisk26 (Sep 25, 2006)

Almost fell off my chair, :-D still cannot stop LMAO "BS in Chemistry", PRICELESS!!!! I know it probably stands for Bachelors in Science.



solar g-shocker said:


> Any other chemists out there? Back me up here Sjors.
> 
> I think the Oxy products you mention are a bleach alternative (probably sodium perborate or a borax type chemical), which are usually less aggressive (to use Sjors terminology) than regular bleach. You could certainly try using very diluted bleach solutions, and gradually make them stronger if you see no improvement. Bleach can be harsh though.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

i've seen a post where you soak it in a covered hydrogen peroxide solution (like in a jar) and leave it in the sun for a few hours. this was on toy plastic though, not resin. seeing how goof-off melts plastic but doesn't affect resin, does this bode well for the resin?

link to post:

http://www.thetf.net/forum_posts-TID-13204-PN-1.htm


----------



## sl8763 (Feb 5, 2008)

You didn't happen to buy your Bape for $40 or so, did you? On eBay? If you got it for cheap, it's fake and I wouldn't even bother cleaning it.

Edit: err, just realized this post is over two years old. Well, I still stand by my statement :-d


----------



## craig0ry (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, what were you searching for Jiro that you wound up resurrecting this ancient thread?


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah, the thread is two years old...i 'resurrected' it...i just won a G-8100-7 in an eBay auction (it was secondary...the main haul was a DW-6900 FOXFIRE). the resin on the G-8100 was all yellowed-out.

i'm soaking it in *Hydrogen peroxide* (H2O2) to see if it works. i only found the heavily diluted 3% bottle....the webpage i saw which used it (for transformers toys) used a 30% bottle. i figure it's worth a shot...


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Try a Mr. Clean product called "Magic Eraser."
(Looks like a white sponge)
It cleaned up a yellow band I had awhile back.
Good luck,
C.


----------



## sushirox (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I joined a color marathon last weekend and I'm wearing my white G-shock watch during that event. 
after the run, i washed my watch and one of the color (pink color) wasn't able to remove, even though i wash it using shampoo and liquid soap.

Any idea on how to remove the pink color in my watch??


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

The five year old thread you resurrected had several suggestions. 

For the short tenure a white G-Shock was with me I found the magic eraser to work the best. And to become neurotic about washing it after every use.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

1) This:



idkfa said:


> The five year old thread you resurrected had several suggestions.


2) If none of those ideas work, here's one of the more recent "how to clean a white G-Shock" threads -- which references at least four other "how to clean" threads with even more ideas! https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-clean-dirty-white-g-917780.html


----------

